

Ask HN: Resources to write cleaner code - vysakh0

I just came to know about Clean Code by Uncle Bob Martin. This book is so good that I realize all my current code smells. What are the resources you recommend to write better code?
======
declandewet
I wish I had the time to write cleaner code at work - the company ethos is to
strive for progress and not perfection, as that could come later... Buncha
nitwits. At least there's the open source community, who tend to follow style
guides in their respective programming languages. I tend to follow those
guides if I contribute to that project, and reading up on the different style
guides for the same language has given me a decent perspective on what is
generally expected. Following those is a good way to write clear, concise
code. I also tend to try to explain the code I'm writing in the actual code
without needing comments (I still do comment code though), so any
function/variable/property names are verbose in that respect. My usual goal
for this is to make the code clear enough to be understandable if it had no
comments at all, but add comments in anyway to elaborate on what is happening.

------
mmq
If you are a Python developer, have a look at this video
[http://pyvideo.org/video/1780/transforming-code-into-
beautif...](http://pyvideo.org/video/1780/transforming-code-into-beautiful-
idiomatic-pytho)

Also, you can check the Google Python Style Guide:

[http://code.google.com/p/soc/wiki/PythonStyleGuide](http://code.google.com/p/soc/wiki/PythonStyleGuide)

[http://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/pyguide.ht...](http://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/pyguide.html)

